# Is this even....



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw this comment on a random pic today:

"if you're using prismas you can open them up and put vegetable oil inside and make them brand new after they run out up to 4 times"

Is this true or complete stupidity?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 24, 2010)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


 
Prisma markers.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2010)

Prismacolor Markers are alcohol based.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 24, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Prismacolor Markers are alcohol based.


 
So just pour 151 rum in, got it

But I'm just wondering if this is even a way to keep them from drying out.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 24, 2010)

Oow, markers -.-
I was thinking about the glass triangles... But those'd be called Prisms, I guess.
*Facepalms*


----------



## Centradragon (Nov 24, 2010)

You might get a color, but I'm sure the resulting mess wouldn't be worth it.  D:  

>_> Experimenting is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I can see how it would work.

Try it OP. Test it and see for yourself.


----------



## Ithkale (Nov 24, 2010)

haha! Never tried it! :3  Not too sure it would work D: It would probably be very....oily with a tiny bit of colour xD I was taught that you can use metholated spirits with oil pastels to make them like water colour ^v^ It works!


----------



## Zydala (Nov 24, 2010)

yyyuck sounds like a messy experiment to me

I guess if the marker is already dried up, though... wouldn't be much of a waste to try. I wouldn't place my bets though; besides, even if it did work, the markers would act nothing like how they're supposed to - the alcohol is supposed to let it dry quickly; you'd just have a big mess on your hands and the paper would never dry, and it'd probably be a gross color.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 24, 2010)

This sounds terrible. D:


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2010)

I WILL DO THIS.

FOR SCIENCE.


----------



## mapdark (Nov 26, 2010)

you know you can REFILL these markers right?

The ink itself is much cheaper than buying brand news markers because you ruined them with oil.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2010)

mapdark said:


> you know you can REFILL these markers right?
> 
> The ink itself is much cheaper than buying brand news markers because you ruined them with oil.


 BUT I HAVE TO TEST THIS RANDOM FURRY'S THEORY.

I'm using one as a control (as in, buying actual ink for it), one is getting everclear, the last is getting oil.

This is gonna be AWESOME.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2010)

The grade of alcohol matters.

Try one with cheap vodka, one with a Chianti and one with 24 year blended Scottish Whisky.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The grade of alcohol matters.
> 
> Try one with cheap vodka, one with a Chianti and one with 24 year blended Scottish Whisky.


 
Why would I have all that lying around my-

Wait. Never mind.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2010)

Your sig.

Besides, who wouldn't have that stuff lying around?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Your sig.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't have that stuff lying around?


 
Communists and liberals! ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH.

ALSO, UPDATE:

As you all suspected, vegetable oil made a huge fucking mess. BUT DOES IT HELP THE INK?
...no. No, it does not. It's not ink. It's colored vegetable oil.


Next up, the control? Or alcohol?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2010)

Alcohol. It's probably 100% alcohol or something like in there. The stuff you have to buy from a pharmacy.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't use everclear, use isopropyl.  Much cheaper.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 26, 2010)

mapdark said:


> you know you can REFILL these markers right?
> 
> The ink itself is much cheaper than buying brand news markers because you ruined them with oil.


 
Oh wow prismas have refills? I thought it was just copics.

~the more you know!~ :]


----------



## Smelge (Nov 26, 2010)

Wrong. Prismacolours are non-refillable. Just Copic.

It's suggested that you use Nail polish remover to bring the prisma back to life for a while.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wrong. Prismacolours are non-refillable. Just Copic.


 
okaaay yeah that's what I thought first - I know we were talking prismas so I was wondering why refills came up

ohhhh well I don't usually work with markers anyway haha


----------



## Nekirae (Nov 26, 2010)

I think a friend of mine used rubbing alcohol to keep his markers from drying out and it worked fine.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay so I have learned through here and other places that primas are non-refillable. However, my friend has some dry copics on hand which I can control test with.

Also, Lobar, I've decided to forgo everclear and use moonshine gasoline instead. Not moonshine. At all. Nope.

Bicardi is being tested today.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 27, 2010)

Won't work.

You really do need something like 100% alcohol. Anything else will leave residue when it air-dries because of water or other content. 100% alcohol should evaporate leaving just ink. Possibly methylated spirits, as that is pretty good at evaporation.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2010)

Would 95% (everclear) still work? 100%, I don't even know what that's supposed to be


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 27, 2010)

Trias and Copics are refillable, but I don't advise the alcohol trick on Copics mainly because they tend to react differently. I've seen Copics make a nasty sticky mess depending on what media you work with.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Trias and Copics are refillable, but I don't advise the alcohol trick on Copics mainly because they tend to react differently. I've seen Copics make a nasty sticky mess depending on what media you work with.


I couldn't find any refills for Prismas so I'm seeing how they compare to a refilled copic


----------

